# Peloquin for TT, front? Rear? Both?



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I am looking at upgrading both diff's in my TT. What kind of performance benefits am I going to see? Its a good deal to do both for me, so I am hoping that you guys can educate me beyond what I have found on the interweb. 


Thanks!


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

omerkm1 said:


> I am looking at upgrading both diff's in my TT. What kind of performance benefits am I going to see? Its a good deal to do both for me, so I am hoping that you guys can educate me beyond what I have found on the interweb.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


the R32 forums has a lot of who have tinkered with these options. it may be a good idea to post there too.


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

DurTTy said:


> the R32 forums has a lot of who have tinkered with these options. it may be a good idea to post there too.


will do. :beer:


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

I think the big consideration is whether or not a peloquin in the front would prevent slip enough to keep the rear wheels from activating.

If they do not, then any situation that you would benefit from having one will see the car sending power to all 4 wheels. If thats the case, i would do just the rear, because its alot easier to install.

If they do prevent slip, then you would be running around with a FWD bias alot, and as such perhaps would benefit the most from the front diff. However your then doing a **** ton of work to remove the transmission, split the cases and get the diff in. But if your the kind of guy who cant do it, and just pays other people to do things, then thats no issue.

The upgraded controller of course negates the above scenario, and with that i'd just go rear diff as well.


You will see a benefit in any direction you go, its just about maximizing the benefit for the dollar.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

wrparrish said:


> I think the big consideration is whether or not a peloquin in the front would prevent slip enough to keep the rear wheels from activating.
> 
> If they do not, then any situation that you would benefit from having one will see the car sending power to all 4 wheels. If thats the case, i would do just the rear, because its alot easier to install.
> 
> ...


I totally agree, 
I would not do a front LSD unless I already run an orange Haldex controller and a rear LSD.

IMO the order should be haldex controller>rear lsd>front lsd

The only situations I can see the need for a front lsd in a TT is at wot corner exit if you have a lot of power or soft suspension.

Now comparing pros/cons of the different type of LSDs available to the TT is a lot more interesting discussions. I'm digging clutch type LSD, what does everyone else like and why?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow- Sounds like you're building a track vehicle? HRR RSS's, turbo kit, diff's - nice!

If you are building a track car then you wouldn't have to worry about the front diff. not allowing AWD- IF you'd be buying an Orange Haldex controller too? Also remember the haldex controller doesn't only transfer power on slip but also during hard acceleration. It's just common in high powered cars with stock haldex controllers for the front wheels to slip just a bit first.

It's my understanding that the rear diff makes the biggest difference on our cars. This is just from word of mouth and what I've read on the forum.


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

Just my 2 cents, when I did the LSD on my FWD GTI, it made a HUGE difference. Lots more traction and when the wheels spun I still accelerated more. I agree with the above, more front traction means less rear activation on a stock controller. But then again, traction is traction so who cares... unless your wanting your car to handle more like a FWD, a RWD, or AWD. I think these haldex controllers effect more handling characteristics and are really not for true traction needs. I've got just about every bolt on and APR software running 20-21 psi and I never have any traction problems on my stock controller; I can barely get the tires to break lose (I am running GY Eagle F1 tires which are SICK).


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Wow- Sounds like you're building a track vehicle? HRR RSS's, turbo kit, diff's - nice!
> 
> If you are building a track car then you wouldn't have to worry about the front diff. not allowing AWD- IF you'd be buying an Orange Haldex controller too? Also remember the haldex controller doesn't only transfer power on slip but also during hard acceleration. It's just common in high powered cars with stock haldex controllers for the front wheels to slip just a bit first.
> 
> It's my understanding that the rear diff makes the biggest difference on our cars. This is just from word of mouth and what I've read on the forum.



I already have the orange HPA Haldex controller and am looking at the next steps. I just asked about the Peloquin because I can get a deal right now. It makes sense to me that the rear would make the most difference but also that with the controller, the front would help as well. The car will probably see more autox than track days this year, so the rear lsd would be a good start and then add the front down the road as the car get more and more track time?


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

madmax199 said:


> I totally agree,
> I would not do a front LSD unless I already run an orange Haldex controller and a rear LSD.
> 
> IMO the order should be haldex controller>rear lsd>front lsd
> ...



Leave it to Max to really find something to talk about.... :thumbup:

Here is the wikipedia definition of LSD http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viscous_LSD

After scanning through the wiki article, I think I also see the benefits to a clutch type, Peloquin is this I believe? Its interesting to read that most all manufactures are using a geared LSD, could it be that it is cheaper? Or maybe its easier for the driver to control what is happening? There is a reference to motorsport rarely using geared LSD's. 

I test drove a 2011 bmw 135i. It was the new single turbo twin scroll and also had the 7spd dual clutch transmission. The stock lsd, which was probably geared, was pretty cool to feel work. Being that it is 100 rear wheel drive, it would behave differently that the haldex in the TT, but there were some similarities, especially now that I have the HPA haldex controller. 

Clutch type for me +1


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The only type of LSD I know of for the TTq is the Peloquin/Quaife planetary-gear type (ok two if using the cheaper wavetrac-type LSD, if anyone makes one that'll fit the 02M), no one makes a clutched LSD for the quattro trans or the pumpkin. I know those are most common with RWD vehicles, but I assume part of that is because clutched LSDs are adjustable and that's easier with a rear diff than a transmission. All types of LSDs have their advantages/disadvantages...


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

I thought I would share my experience as I did extensive planning prior to building my car on this topic. I have a 2001 with a blue rear haldex controller and a Peloquin LSD in the front.

I set my car up for high speed open road racing and track events though have done some auto cross events as well. In my opinion if you have an orange or blue controller there is no point in changing the rear though if you change the front as I did you eliminate any and all torque steer which I still had even with the blue and hated it.

I run 340 whp and typically can not spin a wheel on the car which is exactly what I wanted in high speed turns and on hard exceleration. I also have noticed that having the LSD in the front alows for harder exceleration out of a turn with being on the gas earlier in the apex and using both front wheels to pull through the understeer.

DY


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

audiguy01 said:


> I thought I would share my experience as I did extensive planning prior to building my car on this topic. I have a 2001 with a blue rear haldex controller and a Peloquin LSD in the front.
> 
> I set my car up for high speed open road racing and track events though have done some auto cross events as well. In my opinion if you have an orange or blue controller there is no point in changing the rear though if you change the front as I did you eliminate any and all torque steer which I still had even with the blue and hated it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the insight. I have the HPA Competition Controller which I guess is the the orange one. Its funny though because I posted the same question over in the R32 forum and they suggested just getting the rear LSD. To each his own I guess. :thumbup:


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

omerkm1 said:


> Thanks for the insight. I have the HPA Competition Controller which I guess is the the orange one. Its funny though because I posted the same question over in the R32 forum and they suggested just getting the rear LSD. To each his own I guess. :thumbup:


I have a 483 AWD with a blue controller and a rear peloquin LSD. I love it but admit that I still have torque steer and when in third gear on a straight and you go from mid throttle to WOT the last thing you wan is torque steer with your back end steppping out. Next time I pull the motor / tranny I'll be doing the front also.


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

2001TTransport said:


> I have a 483 AWD with a blue controller and a rear peloquin LSD. I love it but admit that I still have torque steer and when in third gear on a straight and you go from mid throttle to WOT the last thing you wan is torque steer with your back end steppping out. Next time I pull the motor / tranny I'll be doing the front also.



so you're just saying to do them both.... :laugh:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Can't wait to hear reports :thumbup:


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Can't wait to hear reports :thumbup:



my car is already ripped apart and at the rate I am buying parts, it will be summer before it is put back together. and then I will have to break the motor in.... :laugh:

I will be sure to keep the forum updated. maybe some pics as well if I ever get around to figuring out how.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Open a free Photobucket account, you upload from your computer and then post the links. I've had mine for a long time and its always been free and easy :thumbup:


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Open a free Photobucket account, you upload from your computer and then post the links. I've had mine for a long time and its always been free and easy :thumbup:


man, that was easy. :thumbup:


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

2001TTransport said:


> I have a 483 AWD with a blue controller and a rear peloquin LSD. I love it but admit that I still have torque steer and when in third gear on a straight and you go from mid throttle to WOT the last thing you wan is torque steer with your back end steppping out. Next time I pull the motor / tranny I'll be doing the front also.


It depends on what you want. If you want your car to feel more like a rear wheel drive car then only do the back. 

If you want to get rid of torque steer then you only need the front since you already have the HPA controller.

If you have the money, do them both.

DY


----------

